# Plows And Lifted Trucks?????????



## MO TOYS

How Do You Attach A Snow Plow To A Chevy With A Six Inch Lift On It?
I See A Lot Of Lifted Trcuks With Plows But Never Get To See How They Actually Attach It To The Truck.


----------



## basher

Modification


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Most plow manufacturers make drop down brackets. I don't think of that big of a lift though. Also you would need to adjust your hydro lines, chains, (if its a western or a fisher, or a meyer). I my opinion I think it is stupid because the truck sits so high that you become top heavy and with the truck that high the plow blade will be at such a pitch you wont get under any of the snow that good. Thats just my 2 cents. Just leave it stock. or if you have a lifted truck don't plow with it.

Ryan


----------



## SnoFarmer

MO TOYS;386627 said:


> How Do You Attach A Snow Plow To A Chevy With A Six Inch Lift On It?
> I See A Lot Of Lifted Trcuks With Plows But Never Get To See How They Actually Attach It To The Truck.


why?...........


----------



## dodgeguy99

i would also like to know how to plow with a lifted truck since my truck is used more for off roading than for plowing.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Why ask why?! You guys are so cynical. But 6" would be the limit, if you go bigger than that you are asking for trouble. The important thing is that the A frame on the plow should be parallel with the ground. You can modify the truck mount to hang lower or the mount ears on the A frame to sit higher. A mix of both would be best. Bottom line is that you will be compromising your plowing or off roading ability or both.
That said my Jeep is lifted with 3" springs and I didn't modify a thing. Did it compromise the attack angle? Apparently not enough for over 55 customers to care. I do a little wheeling but I did the lift to gain ground clearance for plowing. I know plenty of Chevy owners that have done the same since they sit so low.It's pathetic that you need to put a 2x under the tires of a 3/4 ton to pull up and mount the plow .


----------



## SnoFarmer

AbsoluteH&L;386665 said:


> Why ask why?! You guys are so cynical.QUOTE]
> 
> Cynical? no. critical? maybe?....
> 
> Most folks will use springs from a lift kit they got from some 4Wheel drive Mag.
> They(the springs) are longer and SOFTER than the springs you need.
> They do not hold up the weight of a plow very well.
> 
> Off road rigs do not make good plow rigs.
> Plow rigs do not make good off road rigs.
> Yet a FEW still insist on doing it.
> 
> Do a search on this subject and you will find a lot of people have problems with plowing with a lifted truck.
> 
> So again I ask why?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Ok, I'll give you that. I try to give people the benefit of the doubt that there not morons. I have 3" lifted higher rate springs. Higher rate means they are stiffer. The lift springs are less that 2" taller when each spring is compared side by side, the difference is the rate. I also added extended bump stops so the plow will not try to overload the spring. Maybe I like plowing with a lifted truck. Maybe I like off roading with a plow truck. Maybe I don't have a money tree in my yard and have to plow with what I got.
Some one asked for advice, so I gave it. Advice not sarcasm


----------



## SnoFarmer

AbsoluteH&L;386671 said:


> Maybe I like plowing with a lifted truck. Maybe I like off roading with a plow truck. Maybe I don't have a money tree in my yard and have to plow with what I got.
> Some one asked for advice, so I gave it. Advice not sarcasm


I want a sports car too but all I have are trucks so I drive them fast on winding roads. 
That is sarcasm

I gave advice and asked a question. I was not sarcastic but critical of lifting a truck 6".

You can lift your truck as high as you want but your ground clearance is only as high as the lowest part of your truck IE, the bottom of your plow frame or diff housing.

I installed stiffer springs I got form my trucks MFG they raised the truck 2-3 inches and handled the weight of the plow very well.

Like I said do a search and you will find that *most* people who lift there trucks 6" or more run in to problems. Thats not sarcasm but a fact.


----------



## CAT 245ME

What year of chevy truck are you interested in lifting? Is it a SFA or an IFS set up , eatheir way I think that a 6" lift may be too much for a plow truck, now different members have said that plowing with a lifted truck is a bad idea which it may be but one thing I look at is when you take a look at Ford F250 & 350 and also Dodge 2500 & 3500 4x4 trucks and compare them to a GM 4x4 truck with a stock suspension there is a big difference.

One thing that you should do is contact different lift kit manufactuers and ask them if there products can handle the extra weight of a plow, not all lift kits are the same so do your homework first, also talk with your plow dealer and ask about mounting a plow on a lifted truck and see what they say.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

AbsoluteH&L;386665 said:


> Why ask why?! You guys are so cynical. But 6" would be the limit, if you go bigger than that you are asking for trouble. The important thing is that the A frame on the plow should be parallel with the ground.


Hey look your arguing with some one that agrees with you.:realmad:


----------



## MO TOYS

no no you guys i am not interested in lifting my truck just wanted to know how it was done i saw a couple of trucks and my curiousity was aroused.


----------



## MarksTLC

My recent experience...
I am looking for a new plow for my Dodge Ram 2500. 3 inch lift. 
Note; I'm looking for a V or straight w/trip edge.

I was told that with the new hitch systems, the (stock) mount would not drop down far enough to consistantly hook up. The only ones recommended for the truck was a Boss or Hiniker system, because the plow seems to sit higher and the mount on the truck is adjustable far enough (down) to allow for the 3 inch lift. That being said, the Boss mount hangs down far enough that going off road would be questionable, without removing it. It was a good bit lower than the axle up front. The hiniker mount stays tucked up pretty far and did not appear to be a problem (for offroad).


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Like i said if it's only a few inches most just let it ride. If you go over 3" most will modify something. To plow with over 6" of lift is asking for problems, I have guys do it, but whatever.


----------



## CAT 245ME

I spoke to my local Boss dealer and told them that I wanted to install a new Boss V plow on a lifted truck with 2.5" superlift springs up front and that the front bumper was 23" off the ground with 33" tires and they said that it would not be a problem, they said the mount can be adjusted to the vehicle height, but I am just below the limit.


----------



## Gmgbo

All the lifted plow trucks around here are all dinged up with ******** behind the wheel. Maybe a result of all the blind spots?


----------



## diehrd

I am laughing a bit, Only because so many Chevy trucks get there nose dragged into the ground when a plow is mounted. Some lift is necessary any way and even at 6 inches the final real height change mounted will be about 4 inches and thats a maybe 4 inches ! 

Don't sweat it so long as you are not plowing road ways or parking lots , if driveways is your thing the lift will matter little if any except for the occasional awning over the side doors of a few houses ..


----------



## JD Dave

diehrd;386959 said:


> I am laughing a bit, Only because so many Chevy trucks get there nose dragged into the ground when a plow is mounted. Some lift is necessary any way and even at 6 inches the final real height change mounted will be about 4 inches and thats a maybe 4 inches !
> 
> Don't sweat it so long as you are not plowing road ways or parking lots , if driveways is your thing the lift will matter little if any except for the occasional awning over the side doors of a few houses ..


Chevy's front end looks lite but is the easiest to adjust. If your torsion bars are cranked you get a extra 2" of lift for your plow, then in the summer you can let them down. So your not riding in a lumber wagon. Anything 4" and under is fine for a lift, just keep your stock tires and rims for the winter and you"ll be fine if that's what you really want.


----------



## yzf1000_rider

iam not trying to argue with anyone here but i have a 99 ram 1500 ext. cab i have put 5 inches of lift on this truck and have not noticed a difference in the plowing ability of this truck i did use a mount for the 2500 dodge because they say it sits a little higher for more ground clearance. the way i lifted mine was with v-10 coil springs and 3 inch steel spacers in the front. and then for the rear i used a shackle flip kit. and like i said iam not trying to disagree maybe chevys are alot different but my dodge hasnt noticed a thing with the lift.


----------



## mr_udy

Both of my plow trucks have been "lifted". 

1st one was a '89 Blazer with a 4" spring lift. Ran narrow (10.5") 33" BFGs on stock 7.5" wide wheels. Thing was a beast...excellent turning radius and never got stuck...presumably cause the extra height. Best part was...didnt even need plow lights! Truck was just high enough not to need them...only a small shadow with plow all the way up. Never over heated on express way either...plenty of airflow to radiator from extra height. The A-frame was a bit raked up towards truck but I never had any problems... I'd guess at more than 4", you might want to consider lowering the plow frame somehow.

2nd one is my current '02 Silverado HD....I cranked it 3" (poor mans lift I guess) and installed 285s just two weeks after buying the truck and having dealer install and the brand new BFG 265s I had bought to replace the 245s! These just sit way to low stock for me..even with 265s. I couldnt stand it...Dodges and Fords sitting much heigher looked like real trucks! I have had no problems plowing and love the looks...still rides like stock too... 

I ended up cranking stock keys 3"...maintained factory-like ride with the help of shock extensions. Stock shocks act as limiting straps even stock! Jack yours up...let tire droop then unbolt the shock and watch it drop even further to where the UCA can finally hit factory frame stop! The short shocks cause bad ride when guys crank more than 1-2" cause there now opperating at the extreme of the shock. Also Cognito upper control arm leveling kit is needed when going more than 2". This kit provides extra downward travel for good ride (frame and stock UCA top out in normal driving with guys crank too much...causes jarring ride!), allows proper alignment, and puts your upper ball joint back to a decent angle. I also added Timbrens to aid the torsion bars as the factory designed the suspension to ride on the factory rubber snubber...when you crank, you move the lower control arm away from the snubber. The Timbrens will still maintain contact when cranked...even 3"!

If the "board of approvals" (Wifey) would let me ($$$)...I'd do a 4" and lower the t-bars down an inch...for a total of 6" increase over stock. I'd then remove my troublesome plowlights (damn relays are killing me! Theres like 6 of them in a rats-nest of wiring to give me trouble all year long. I am forced to drive around using truck lights. Going down the road...this is fine...but major glare when the plow is raised for stacking snow!). I'd also lower the frame mount at that point...

blahhh....blahh....blah...


----------



## B&B

Been plowing for 11 years with two different lifted trucks and I'll never go back to a stock height truck. The only disadvantage I have found of owning a taller than stock truck is lifting stuff into the bed.Depending on the amount of lift, it's just a matter of modifying the undercarriage to allow the A frame to remain parallel to the ground.I've modded Meyer, Boss, and western's to work on lifted truck's without any negative effects on the truck or the plow.You just have to make sure its done right. Heres a pic (just taken today) of the undercarriage I made from scratch for my own personal truck that has a 4" suspension lift and 33's. I made it so I can easily remove it in the spring (which I do) so it doesn't affect ground clearance one bit .....this mount has lasted through 2 trucks with no ill effects....


----------



## mr_udy

Nice work on the mount!


----------



## CAT 245ME

B&B that mount looks very professional, you defenetly know what you are doing.

The 73-87 GM trucks are common here with lift kits and conventional Fisher plows, and I havent heard any one complain of the trucks being hard to plow with, the only ones who dont like the lifted trucks are the RCMP.


----------



## B&B

Thanks guy's. I actually made this mount when I was about 20 years old. It was one of the first mounts I ever made for a lifted truck and since I usually use my own truck as a personal "test bed" before using the design,whatever it might be, on another person's truck. It worked out so well I just continued to use it.I wanted a mount that was easy to remove since I used the truck in the summer for off-roading and anybody that has had a factory Meyer mount on a 73-87 GM knows that their a bear to remove/install and I didn't want that. Plus I would just had to modify it anyway for the extra height of the lift anyway so I just made one from scratch to suit my needs. The two bolts under the bumper in the pic is where it unbolts from the upper brackets that are behind the bumper and there's four more bolts where the sway bar originally attached at the frame.This two piece arrangement allow me to remove the mount without having to remove the bumper first and the way it attaches to the frame, it actually distributes the stress of the plow over the frame better than a factory Meyer mount.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7

yeah my 83 chevy has a 4'' lift and it plows fine plus the aftermarket front lift springs are way beefier than stock truck doesnt squat dont in the front at all with plow on it


----------



## MarksTLC

*Awesome*



B&B;387245 said:


> Been plowing for 11 years with two different lifted trucks and I'll never go back to a stock height truck. The only disadvantage I have found of owning a taller than stock truck is lifting stuff into the bed.Depending on the amount of lift, it's just a matter of modifying the undercarriage to allow the A frame to remain parallel to the ground.I've modded Meyer, Boss, and western's to work on lifted truck's without any negative effects on the truck or the plow.You just have to make sure its done right. Heres a pic (just taken today) of the undercarriage I made from scratch for my own personal truck that has a 4" suspension lift and 33's. I made it so I can easily remove it in the spring (which I do) so it doesn't affect ground clearance one bit .....this mount has lasted through 2 trucks with no ill effects....


Nice job on the mount. I'd be interested in something like that...


----------



## Mark13

Im planning on lifting my truck 6.5" and run 315s (about 34-35" tall). My guess is that this is probably way to tall for a plow. (boss V mostlikely) Is trying to plow with a truck thats about 6-7" higher than stock a bad idea for a k1500 chevy? Im not sure id want to plow with my truck after the lift, but im just wondering if it would even be possible.


----------



## mr_udy

I'd guess your gonna need to modify your frame mount at that height. 

I'd be a bit weary plowing with an IFS 1/2 ton...especially if lifted. But, if you plow "carefully" and not beat it too hard...you should be fine. I'd get some Timbrens for the front, auxiliarary tranny cooler if its not already equiped with it. 

I never had any problems with the front of my 4" lifted solid axle 1/2 ton but not so sure about the IFS stuff. I did loose a 10-bolt rear end and was only running 33s! The 10bolt rear doesnt like big tires...especially if you have the factory locker (G80). It just cant handle the sudden engagement of such a big tire. Your 315s are roughly a 35". I have another 1/2 ton with 35s and the G80 equiped rear quit just street driving....most likely turning corners while on the gas a bit too much killed it.


----------



## B&B

Mark, I gotta agree with mr_udy. I wouldn't be so concered with the fact that the truck is lifted but I'd be more worried about running 35's on a 1/2 ton and plowing with it. The 8.25 IFS diff and the 10 bolt rear are not the toughest things in the world and with the larger tires and the added stress that a plow truck endures, your gonna be workin' axles and steering beyond the capacity that they were designed for. I would do one or the other but not both on the same truck as it's hard enough to keep these trucks together (axle wise) with large tires let alone plowing and running large tire in combination.


----------



## CAT 245ME

B&B you should post a pic of your whole truck for the world to see , just showing the mount is just teasing us.


----------



## Gmgbo

have fun getting your snowblower in and out of a truck that tall


----------



## Mark13

Ya, i wouldnt have the money for a plow anyway at least for a while. Any ya, i know about the 10 bolt problems. I was going to run my stock 3:73 gearing for a while, find a 6lug 14bolt fulfloater and put 4:56 or 4:88 and a detroit trutrac in it and run with that. Any my truck isnt a z71 so i dont have a g80 (thank God). :bluebounc


----------



## B&B

Strictly for future reference, you dont have to have a Z71 to get the G80, a.k.a "Gov-Bomb". And not ALL Z71's had them either. (thankfully)


----------



## B&B

CAT 245ME;387694 said:


> B&B you should post a pic of your whole truck for the world to see , just showing the mount is just teasing us.


 Ok CAT, since I teased you  here's the whole truck with the plow on. Not the greatest pic but it's the only digital one I have of it with the plow on.I just took these pics last week while we were moving the plow into storage for the summer.


----------



## mr_udy

Nice freekin' truck! Its killing me...I gave up a '87 3500 454Fi project to get my current truck (Wifey said so). Newer trucks just arent the same.... Your truck looks sweet!


----------



## CAT 245ME

Now that's a TRUCK!!! 

They deffinatly dont build them like that anymore.


----------



## B&B

Thanks guy's! I take great pride in my equipment and do my best to keep it in top notch condition. I feel that alot of customers base their opinion on the kind of service that they will receive, on the quality of the equipment that they see, especially on a first impression. If they see that you take good care of your own stuff, then their more comfortable that you'll take care of them as well. I think this applies whether your plowing their driveway or repairing/maintaning their trucks and plowing equipment.


----------



## Mark13

B&B your killin me with the k10. Very Very nice looking truck for the age.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I remember seeing pics of that K10 a while ago. I didn't think it was possible, but I like even more that I did when I first saw it.


----------



## B&B

Mark13;387796 said:


> B&B your killin me with the k10. Very Very nice looking truck for the age.


Thanks again guys, believe me it didn't look like that when I bought it. I spent 4 years of my spare time (which I don't have much of) to do the frame off resto on it. At the time, I wanted to buy a new truck but I didn't like the body style of the new Silverado's (this was back in '99). So I just bought an old truck and made it into a "new" one instead, and since I do all my own work it only cost me less than half the price of a new one to completely rebuild it from the ground up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

B&B, how did you go about doing that double chain lift on your ez mount classic?? I have the same tubular lift frame and was just talking about doing that so I can get away from the single chain set-up.


----------



## B&B

Sydenstricker Landscaping;387813 said:


> B&B, how did you go about doing that double chain lift on your ez mount classic?? I have the same tubular lift frame and was just talking about doing that so I can get away from the single chain set-up.


Yea, I don't like the single chain lifts either Sydenstricker, so I'm not surprised you'd want to change your's too. Why Meyer didn't make all their setups duel chain is beond me. Since Meyer only used the duel chains on the MDII/EZ mount plus, I decide to just make my EZ classic duel chain too. I started with the stock single chain lift arm and modified it by cutting just the very end off it, just enough to make it square on the front instead of rounded. Then I used a piece of 2' X 2" X 1/4" angle, cut it to about 4" long, cut 2 slots in it for the chains and placed it perpendicular on the front of the arm. I also added 2 small gussets under the bottom to add a little strength. I've converted several of the Classic's over to duel chains and guy's seem to really like the added insurance of having 2 chains. I'll try to get a close up pic of the lift arm for ya asap. That'll make it a little easier for you to copy it if you want.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Awesome B&B!!! Thanks, cant wait to see the pic. Oh and that truck is awesome!!wesport I had an 82 and an 84 K20, I love that body style truck.


----------



## B&B

Here's a couple pics of the lift arm. I also want to apologize to MO TOYS as well, as we kinda hijacked his thread a little. Sorry bud!


----------



## B&B

Here's a side shot....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Thanks B&B!!! And I appologize as well for kinda hi-jacking the thread!!! One last question, how hard was it to convert the a-frame on the plow from single to double chain??


----------



## DeereFarmer

Can your bumper be any cleaner? I thought I babied my truck! Looks great.


----------



## B&B

Sydenstricker Landscaping;387987 said:


> One last question, how hard was it to convert the a-frame on the plow from single to double chain??


Not hard at all, in fact yours may be easier than mine depending on where you'll need to attach the chains on yours. I'll try and get a pic of the plow soon. I already put it away for summer and it's a little tough to get to. FTO, thank's bud! Like I said, I try to keep my stuff in tip top shape, in fact my buddies tell me I might be considered "obsessive" when it comes to my truck.


----------



## DeereFarmer

B&B;388059 said:


> FTO, thank's bud! Like I said, I try to keep my stuff in tip top shape, in fact my buddies tell me I might be considered "obsessive" when it comes to my truck.


I hear ya. I'm the same way. It never hurts to keep things in tip top clean working shape. My tractor has just over 200 hours on it. It went into the dealer the other day for it's spring check up. They asked me if i have just driven it around for 200 hours and never worked it. I told them a good wash and a little elbow grease goes a long way.


----------



## B&B

Here's a pic of the bracket's I made for the duel chain connection on the A frame. I just used 1.5"X1/4" flat stock. Just cut four of them to size, dressed the edges a little, drilled the holes for the pins and welded them on.


----------



## MO TOYS

B&B;387977 said:


> Here's a couple pics of the lift arm. I also want to apologize to MO TOYS as well, as we kinda hijacked his thread a little. Sorry bud!


NO NO PROCEED IM VERY INTERESTED


----------



## B&B

Thanks MO TOYS! I think I said it before but I've been plowing with a lifted truck from day one and I can't ever remember thinking to myself "gee, if my truck wasn't lifted I wouldn't have this problem". So anyone thats thinking of plowing with a lifted truck, don't worry as they work just fine as long as they're set up properly. I like the look and ground clearance that comes from the additional height the lift provides and this truck is also my daily driver and I use it for everything, plowing, camping, and an occasional off road trip so I wanted it to be versatile for all my needs and a stock height truck just wouldn't cut it for me.


----------



## CAT 245ME

B&B;388767 said:


> Thanks MO TOYS! I think I said it before but I've been plowing with a lifted truck from day one and I can't ever remember thinking to myself "gee, if my truck wasn't lifted I wouldn't have this problem". So anyone thats thinking of plowing with a lifted truck, don't worry as they work just fine as long as they're set up properly. I like the look and ground clearance that comes from the additional height the lift provides and this truck is also my daily driver and I use it for everything, plowing, camping, and an occasional off road trip so I wanted it to be versatile for all my needs and a stock height truck just wouldn't cut it for me.


Could not have said it better my self.

Not everyone can afford 1 truck for plowing, 1 for off roading, 1 for towing & hauling so the only option is to build everything into one truck. Besides, which truck would you want , one that is stock or one that looks cool and built to do multiple jobs. I know wich one I will take.


----------



## SnoFarmer

B&B;388767 said:


> Thanks MO TOYS! I think I said it before but I've been plowing with a lifted truck from day one and I can't ever remember thinking to myself "gee, if my truck wasn't lifted I wouldn't have this problem". So anyone thats thinking of plowing with a lifted truck, don't worry as they work just fine as long as they're set up properly. I like the look and ground clearance that comes from the additional height the lift provides and this truck is also my daily driver and I use it for everything, plowing, camping, and an occasional off road trip so I wanted it to be versatile for all my needs and a stock height truck just wouldn't cut it for me.


So if you rarely go off road. then the lift is for the cool factor.

Lifted trucks that are used for work trucks no matter how well there set up are prone to more trouble that one that is not. FACT...

Drive-line angels are increased and the added weight of the plow and the added weight in the box will accelerate there demise. Then you add bigger tires to the equation and there is even more stress on the drive-line.
There are more reasons..............

Like I've said before take a look around the site, notice who has been in business for a while and take a good look at there trucks see any 6"+ lifts?

Yes, you did a clean job on your truck.

But if you are a professional plower you might want to think twice about how your prospective customers view your ******* truck, JMO>

We will always disagree on this.

You seem to be very knowledgeable about plows so I wonder where you got the idea that there are NO problems lifting a PLOW truck 6+"



CAT 245ME;388902 said:


> Could not have said it better my self.
> 
> Not everyone can afford 1 truck for plowing, 1 for off roading, 1 for towing & hauling so the only option is to build everything into one truck. Besides, which truck would you want , one that is stock or one that looks cool and built to do multiple jobs. I know wich one I will take.


Cool of course, every one knows a cool truck works better

A plow truck *does* make a good tow rig, but they do not make good trail rigs and vica versa.

Good thing you do not want a sports car 
I can see it now low profile tires on your truck a lowering kit and you trying to get it to go 130mph......


----------



## B&B

> So if you rarely go off road. then the lift is for the cool factor


. Well, it's a multi purpose truck and I do take it off road occasionally.And most of these truck are way too low when stock, I don't like a 4X4 that looks like a 2WD so yes, it's also for look's too.



> Lifted trucks that are used for work trucks no matter how well there set up are prone to more trouble that one that is not. FACT


...I think this is a bit of a blanket statement as theirs too many variables to say for sure .I know from my own experiences of plowing with the same lifted truck for 11 years, that I had no more problems than any other of our stock height trucks. I've modded plow set ups for many guys with lifted trucks over the last several years and I've kept in touch with most of them and so far not one said they wished that they didn't do it and where happy with the results over the long term. I think it's more dependent on how the truck is set up and who is operating the truck and how it's treated rather than just saying that "lift's cause wear."



> Drive-line angels are increased and the added weight of the plow and the added weight in the box will accelerate there demise Then you add bigger tires to the equation and there is even more stress on the drive train


.I agree that steep drive line angles can reduce the life of U-joints but if the lift is kept within reason and the truck is serviced as often as it should be then it shouldn't dramatically affect the service life. The tires are the biggest issue when dealing with additional drive train stress but again it depends on the type of truck your talking about.I wouldn't mount a set of 35" Bogger's on a 1/2 truck and plow with it but I wouldn't hesitate to run them on a properly set up F-350.



> But if you are a professional plower you might want to think twice about how your prospective customers view your ******* truck, JMO


 I do care, thats why I go out of my way to keep it in top notch condition.



> We will always disagree on this.:nod


I definitely agree with ya on that one SnoFarmer.



> You seem to be very knowledgeable about plows so I wonder where you got the idea that there are NO problems lifting a PLOW truck 6+"


 Thanks for the compliment. I don't feel their is any problems with lifting a plow truck as long as its *done right*. The 6"+ thing is a little misleading though.Personally speaking, I'd go up to 6" but no more as the cost to PROPERLY set up a lift of much more than 6" gets a little pricey. SnoFarmer, don't think for a minute that I'm trying to bash you here, as I'm not. I'm just stating my experiences. And I've been around here long enough to respect the fact that your not an amateur in the snow business either.


----------



## SnoFarmer

B&B;388960 said:


> . don't think for a minute that I'm trying to bash you here, as I'm not. I'm just stating my experiences. And I've been around here long enough to respect the fact that your not an amateur in the snow business either.


Ditto,:waving:


----------



## CAT 245ME

SnoFarmer, one reason for lifting one of my trucks was that I wanted the truck to set up like a stock Ford F350, I have always found GM trucks sit too low(especially in the front). When my stock Chevy truck was next to my friends F250 it made my truck look small, even the Dodge 2500 & 3500 trucks came with good ground clerance.

I only lifted my truck with a 2.5" Lift and it made a big difference, it now sits the way it should have from the factory (like an F350).


----------



## SnoFarmer

CAT 245ME;388986 said:


> I only lifted my truck with a 2.5" Lift and it made a big difference, it now sits the way it should have from the factory (like an F350).


Exactly, 2 to 4" is no big deal. 
But some of these guys want a 6" lift or more.
I put stiffer springs on the front of mine and got around 2" of lift from them.
They helped with the weight of the plow and leveled the truck also.

I would like one vehicle that can do every thing also. But the reality is that,
that is not going to happen any time soon.
I still need a mussel car & a trail rig & plow truck.

Remember people, they have to be dependable WORK/tow/plow trucks first.
Who owns the truck you or your business?


----------



## derekbroerse

I would say reliability and such probably has a lot to do with the style of truck. Take mine for example... total lift is probably around 7". Approximately 2.5-3" in suspension, the part that changes driveshaft angles... BUT my truck is a solid axle on leafs, a whole different animal than the IFS and the complications that has with a lift.

Also has a 3" body lift, and runs around on 33" rubber (Kelly Safari LT255/85R16's)

I don't think its extreme enough to look '*******', sits kind of like a F450SD or equivelent. Truck gets a ridiculous amount of compliments, far more than any work vehicle deserves.

It is also a very competant plow, hauling, and tow vehicle. Springs and duals make it really rough for offroading, but you'd be surprised what its been capable of... including heading down a nasty trail to drag out a stuck half-ton that two Jeeps couldn't move. Current tires are totally unsuitable for mud use though.

Just my opinion--Solid axle trucks are probably a lot more reliable with a lift than IFS'ers. For an IFS truck, I'd consider a really mild suspension lift combined with a body lift... keep the angles as close to stock as possible.


----------



## DeereFarmer

You guys have a great debate going on here with no bashing. I like reading it.


----------



## B&B

derekbroerse;388994 said:


> I don't think its extreme enough to look '*******', sits kind of like a F450SD or equivelent. Truck gets a ridiculous amount of compliments, far more than any work vehicle deserves.


 Derek, I think you said it the best, I agree 100%. I've had people come over to to me to look at my truck and I strike up a conversation with them and on several occasions I actually ended up signing them up for a plow account or some repair/custom work. So I'd say that running a sharp looking truck that stand's out from the crowd can definitely help with business, lifted or not.


----------



## derekbroerse

What I have found repeatedly with my customers is that people link the size (which looks a lot bigger than it is) with ruggedness.... often hear "Wow, that will have no problem with the job!". The knowledgeable ones tend to ask what all I've done to the truck, then seem really impressed that I've put that much worth of improvements into a straight-up work truck.

Considering how little time my equipment spends out of action, I'd say I must be doing something right.


----------



## B&B

derekbroerse;389038 said:


> What I have found repeatedly with my customers is that people link the size (which looks a lot bigger than it is) with ruggedness.... often hear "Wow, that will have no problem with the job!". The knowledgeable ones tend to ask what all I've done to the truck, then seem really impressed that I've put that much worth of improvements into a straight-up work truck.
> 
> Considering how little time my equipment spends out of action, I'd say I must be doing something right.


Again, I can't agree more with your statment derek, as I find the exact same thing. My last "all purpose work truck" was a '79 K20 with a 4" lift and 35" Super Swampers and I got the same kind of reactions from people and some ended up becoming customers.


----------



## Vulcanclassic15

I have owned Chevy's, Fords & Dodge trucks, stock & lifted. They have all had plows, they have all plowed commercial & residential with out any problems. I had a Ford F250 with 8" lift that I plowed a Wal-mart parking lot with for several years & the guy that bought it from me is still using it to plow commercial lots & will be the first to tell you he will never go back to a boring stock truck!!
The only thing you need to remember is....... DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!!! & Keep up regular maintenance. 
B&B you have a very nice truck, I know how much time it takes to do a quality job like that & the satisfaction you get when its done. Great job!!


----------



## B&B

Vulcanclassic15;389047 said:


> B&B you have a very nice truck, I know how much time it takes to do a quality job like that & the satisfaction you get when its done. Great job!!


 Thanks bud! I like things that are a little different so I didn't want a truck that look's like everyone else's as I like to stand out from the crowd a little and thats exactly what my truck provides.Just wanted something a little different than what all the other guy's are running these days. My next project truck is going to be a '41-'46 Dodge WC Power wagon. I've been looking for one with a decent cab and fender's for a while now as that's all I need.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Okay, what do you guys think about body lifts?? I had a 3 inch body lift on my 94 GMC 2500 with a meyer ez mount. I plowed one winter with it stock and one with it lifted, and the difference was amazing. I must whole heartedly agree that a sharp truck always atracts attention, and gives people the notion that you do good work and may be meticulous since you take such good care of your equipment. As for my truck that I put the body lift on, it was a performance accesories 3 inch poly body lift with the gear shift extension, steering extension, etc. That and putting 285/75/16 BFG All Terrains on American Racing Rally wheels, Flowmaster duals, strobes in the head and tail lights, halogen back up lights, and a good strobe for the roof made an awesome plow/off road/towing rig. The truck had 143k on it when I got it with the original 4L80E and 350 V8. 
When I got rid of the truck, it had 200k on it and didnt even look or drive like it. I loved the body lift and want to put one on my 2000 Silverado, just kinda wanted to know the general consensus on body lifts


----------



## B&B

Sydenstricker Landscaping;389054 said:


> Okay, what do you guys think about body lifts?? I had a 3 inch body lift on my 94 GMC 2500 with a meyer ez mount. I plowed one winter with it stock and one with it lifted, and the difference was amazing. I must whole heartedly agree that a sharp truck always atracts attention, and gives people the notion that you do good work and may be meticulous since you take such good care of your equipment. As for my truck that I put the body lift on, it was a performance accesories 3 inch poly body lift with the gear shift extension, steering extension, etc. That and putting 285/75/16 BFG All Terrains on American Racing Rally wheels, Flowmaster duals, strobes in the head and tail lights, halogen back up lights, and a good strobe for the roof made an awesome plow/off road/towing rig. The truck had 143k on it when I got it with the original 4L80E and 350 V8.
> When I got rid of the truck, it had 200k on it and didnt even look or drive like it. I loved the body lift and want to put one on my 2000 Silverado, just kinda wanted to know the general consensus on body lifts


Their's nothing wrong with a properly done body lift on a work truck, in fact if all you want to gain is the added clearance for a larger tire then body lifts have a few advantages over a suspension lift.First, it wont affect the ride or carrying capacity of the truck and it won't affect the geometry of the suspension either. Personally I don't like the look of a body lift unless you also raise the bumpers and fill the gap between the body and the frame but if their done right they're a fine upgrade.


----------



## dodgeguy99

i personally am not a fan of body lifts the reason being the gaps inbetween the bumpers and the body and the frame and the body. and the only real advanadge with one is you can run larger tires. i see many people with body lifts and i ask them why they didnt go with a real (suspension) lift and there answer is because the body lifts are so much cheaper.


----------



## CAT 245ME

dodgeguy99;389081 said:


> i personally am not a fan of body lifts the reason being the gaps inbetween the bumpers and the body and the frame and the body. and the only real advanadge with one is you can run larger tires. i see many people with body lifts and i ask them why they didnt go with a real (suspension) lift and there answer is because the body lifts are so much cheaper.


I find a lot of people who just run body lifts with no suspension lifts are usually the ones after the look factor and two get bigger tires under it with the exception of a few. There are many trucks and SUV's here that just run body lifts and have never seen a dirt road. I am not a big body lift fan myself.


----------



## derekbroerse

Some kits don't have bumper relocator brackets available--never found any for my truck. My front brackets have been cut and rewelded and gussetted for the 3" lift. Without doing that, it looks goofy. Rears would be a lot easier I think, less complicated. The other appearance issue is that more of the frame rails are visible from the outside, but that is pretty minor if they are kept nice and black...


----------



## ryan67

i have an 03 3/4 ton with a six inch lift, but that really don't matter. all you have to do is a little welding and cutting on your plow frame and drop it however much you lifted your truck


----------



## stevie fierce

this was some great reading. i have my work/plow truck. an f350 dump truck with a 9' western pro plus. works great. my dilemma.... i have an 02 2500HD that i am lifting 6" with 35's. i have some condos that i plow and a friend looking to get rid of his brand new 8' western. im thinking maybe i buy this plow from him and mount it up on the HD as sort of a back up rig / big storm we use 2 trucks kind of thing. im gonna post a pic of what the truck will look like and you guys tell me if im nuts or not. let me know what you think. thanks.


----------



## bribrius

diehrd;386959 said:


> I am laughing a bit, Only because so many Chevy trucks get there nose dragged into the ground when a plow is mounted. Some lift is necessary any way and even at 6 inches the final real height change mounted will be about 4 inches and thats a maybe 4 inches !
> 
> Don't sweat it so long as you are not plowing road ways or parking lots , if driveways is your thing the lift will matter little if any except for the occasional awning over the side doors of a few houses ..


hey ! dont pick on my chevy! the only reason the nose drops to the ground when the plow is mounted is because its so excited to go plowing it doesnt even want to use the plow its trying to push with its bumper.


----------



## JD Dave

stevie fierce;398318 said:


> this was some great reading. i have my work/plow truck. an f350 dump truck with a 9' western pro plus. works great. my dilemma.... i have an 02 2500HD that i am lifting 6" with 35's. i have some condos that i plow and a friend looking to get rid of his brand new 8' western. im thinking maybe i buy this plow from him and mount it up on the HD as sort of a back up rig / big storm we use 2 trucks kind of thing. im gonna post a pic of what the truck will look like and you guys tell me if im nuts or not. let me know what you think. thanks.


35 x 12.5" tires won't be any good in the winter just driving around, no matter plowing. I just put a 4-6" Cognito on my truck with 2.5" blocks in the rear. I did the install myself and I can say that, this kit is built tough, strong enough to plow, we'll see. I'm going to be running stock rubber for the winter though instead of the 315/75/16's. I agree that a stock truck is the best work truck and if this was my only plow truck, I would probably not have put the lift on. But what do I know?


----------



## aspenplow

Hey Guys! 
Ok so I'm in a delimma..I am looking at purchasing to different trucks..
Truck #1: 1999 f250 Powerstroke stock with M.T. 180,000 miles for $12,000
Truck #2: 2005 F350 Powerstroke A.T. with 4" lift in front and 6" rear, 45,000 miles for $25,000
Obviously, the 05 is a better deal but I need a truck to haul my 4x4 rig and to plow with and I'm worried about putting a plow on it.. I am fairly new to plowing and don't know that I can modify a mount.. What do you guys think? Thanks in advance! MO TOYS sry for the hi-jack as well


----------



## B&B

Any mount can be modified with the right fabrication skills.


----------



## aspenplow

Yeah thats one of my problems! lol My other one is you live to far away B&B!


----------



## B&B

aspenplow;528144 said:


> Yeah thats one of my problems! lol:


No one local with the skills to modify the mount? No truck upfitters or welding shops? Their usually the best places to start.



aspenplow;528144 said:


> My other one is you live to far away B&B!


And a mount wont fit in a carry on bag .


----------



## snow7899

Here is some pics of my x blade on 4.5" of lift. I welded on two vertical 5x5 steel plates and added two triangle supports at the same angle as the a frame. I cut the two pin holes with a plasma cutter and cleaned them up with a carbide bit. I had just got back from clearing my lots when these pics were taken so excuse the salt and sand.


----------



## TubedYota

dodgeguy99;389081 said:


> i personally am not a fan of body lifts the reason being the gaps inbetween the bumpers and the body and the frame and the body. and the only real advanadge with one is you can run larger tires. i see many people with body lifts and i ask them why they didnt go with a real (suspension) lift and there answer is because the body lifts are so much cheaper.


One big advantage of a body lift would be to have a flat belly. Your able to tuck everything up in. Like the exhaust and if you want and have the ability, you can even throw in a set of 1" taller motor mounts and make or buy a transfer case mount that will tuck it all up nice and neat. Now I don't know how much of an advantage this is for a plow truck but it's something that is done a lot in rockcrawling.


----------



## sweetk30

i have my 79k30 with 4" lift and 2" body riding on 35" tires. i love the combo and only thing i want to do is mod the aframe to let the angle go more flat . i run old school fisher speedcaster blade 8ft & 9ft . i run them in the top hole for now but i know it would be more ideal with the frame lowered a bit. 

i have gotten a few ideas of ebay plows for sale that were setup for lifted trucks and a few good ones from here. i will prob do a combo of both that i like and still make it so it can be removed if ever needed.


----------

